# Red Root Floater Flowering



## Bk828

Finally got some flowers of out these cool red lil things


----------



## Tex Gal

That is so adorable! I've not seen blossoms.... Was there something special you did? Mine grows a ton but isn't as pink as yours either. It's very red on the underside of the leaves and the roots.


----------



## Bk828

Thanks Tex Gal. Not sure if there was anything special i did other than move the floaters to a bucket for a few days when i was cleaning up my tank. While there they only received minor light which came from the tank. When i was moving them back i started to notice some having dried up flowers, well now a few more days passed and im noticing the blooms.

Mine also at first started being green with slight pink on them, but as they matured they got more and more pink. Also noticed as they matured they started growing vertically towards the light.

Heres another shot of the floater from a few weeks back.


----------



## Tex Gal

You really have nice color there. Yes, I know what you mean about growing vertically. They will almost seem to grow on top of themselves.

Wonder if the less light spurred them into blooming?


----------



## Bk828

Could be the light. Ill experiment with a few later, move them back and forth and see what happens.


----------



## supersmirky

I've got some under high light and low light but never seen anything as spectacular as these. Nice pics!


----------



## Darksome

Never seen this plant in my life...maybe I have but I passed on it...it's exciting when plants flower in aquariums...great job.


----------



## ddavila06

came across this post while searching wheter they can survive under a little higher temperatures, low 80's. did you ever experiment with them to see how they grew under different tank conditions?
mine also flowered last spring, here is a pic


----------

